# How long to process QUARTS of jam?



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

I am making jam from frozen strawberries today, we go through it like crazy here! Anyway, I was planning to use quart jars because we go through it so fast but can't find processing times for quarts. Pints and half-pints call for 10 minutes.
Can I do it and for how long do I process?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Basically it's just to get the jar to seal; jams are high enough in sugar that they don't get botulism. I'd say 15-20 minutes should be more than enough (assuming jam is boiling when put in jars to seal).

moldy


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

You can't find a processing time for quarts because none has ever been determined because of the changes the longer processing makes in the food - pints or smaller jars only. The time needed will be your guess. Takes heat a lot longer to penetrate a quart of something than a pint of the same thing and to force the air out of the jar to create a vacuum.

All you risk is molds but there will also be a change in the consistency and perhaps even flavor of something processed so long. Only you can decide if it is worth it to have quarts rather than pints. I'd rather have the better quality than the big jars.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm with Rancher on this.
My jelly or jam is very hot when I put it in the jars. I don't process at all. Just put it in the jars, put it in an out of the way place & wait to hear the lid pop saying it has sealed.


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

We do a lot of jams in quarts. Three boys go through PB&J like nothing. Quarts make the most sense for us.

We up the processing time. It's just a guesstimate as to how much to increase the time.

I don't think we are losing much in terms of quality. It's always better than store bought.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

processing time for quarts 10 min in a boiling waterbath canner make sure the water covers the jars by 2 inches all you are wanting to do is to help the sealing everything is already cooked


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Find the time given for pints and add 5-7 minutes.


----------

